# Medical Decision Making Question



## mlillard (Feb 29, 2008)

In an urgent care setting, most of our patients are new patients with a new problem to us.  Under number of diagnoses or management options, should it be a multiple (3 points) as a new problem with no additional workup when we are not taking further tests?  Example, new patient with ear pain, diagnosis acute otitis media.  We prescribed prescription drug for patient.  Should this be billed as a moderate complexity since new patient, new problem and prescription drug given?  Thanks so much--MDM is very confusing!!!!!


----------



## grahamki (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes since he is prescribing drug management it would be of moderate complexity. And it is a new patient without any further workup.

Hope this helps! 

~ Kim


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree, this MDM is moderate complexity. 



moorek said:


> Yes since he is prescribing drug management it would be of moderate complexity. And it is a new patient without any further workup.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> ~ Kim


----------

